# I think my cockatiel is grooming me o-o



## Keyheart (Aug 31, 2011)

My male tiel whom is 2 years old, I rescued him from an abusive home last month.

I think me and zach have already bonded so much, he is grooming me/preening me. He loves pulling my hair and sneaking little kisses here and there.

Also, Today i taught him to fly to me when I call him. He has done it successfully everytime now! 

He truly makes me happy~

I just wanted to know if it was normal for male tiels to groom humans? x)


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

My mom's tiels would play with my hair a few strands at a time and run it through their beaks. They would also preen my face for loose skin and such. I always thought it a sign of love. 

I'm glad your bub is trusting and loving you so much already. I have one very much bonded to me like yours.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

A few of mine like to preen me which i have peachy trying to do my eyelashes which really hurts lol


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

hahhaa..mine also one day tried to preen my eyelashes..craxy n also do my hair n eye brows...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka gives me kisses


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

Your tiel sounds so sweet.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats so cool!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo grooms me and gives kisses. Sometimes she even makes kissing noises while nibbling my face. <3


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

It's so heartwarming when they groom you! hehe 

Elvis grooms me A LOT.... He even tries to get rid of moles - which can be painful, lol!


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

My males like to groom me, they like to groom my eyebrows and hair and mine to will go after mole i have a mole on my shoulder and they try to get rid of it


----------



## Pearl <3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine loves to preen my hair and he's taken a liking to pulling out any leg or arm hairs that he can find.


----------

